
UPS is now using drones to deliver blood to a hospital - sahin-boydas
https://pressroom.ups.com/pressroom/ContentDetailsViewer.page?ConceptType=PressReleases&id=1553546776652-986
======
sahin-boydas
more fun article: [https://futurism.com/the-byte/ups-drone-delivery-blood-
hospi...](https://futurism.com/the-byte/ups-drone-delivery-blood-hospital)

